# Help, can anyone advise what protocol is for submitting the form 46G(Company) late?



## penelopep (12 Feb 2007)

Hi

Can anyone advise what is standard penalty or best procedure for submitting the form 46G (Company) late? All other returns for that tax year made, however problem with admin has meant this form is still outstanding. 

thanks


----------



## bazermc (12 Feb 2007)

Also in the same situation, tax return was on time but 46G yet to file as we cannot get the info we need etc........

As far as I know, there is no penalty for sumbitting a 46G late.  I would just suggest filing it with collector general and "sneaking it in".


----------



## penelopep (12 Feb 2007)

Hi there,

thanks for that - sorry to hear you have the same predicament!

I think I will just get the file finished and forward it to revenue and hope for the best - I am concerned though as the form does stipulate that penalties are due for late returns etc.....


----------



## bazermc (12 Feb 2007)

penelopep said:


> I am concerned though as the form does stipulate that penalties are due for late returns etc.....


 
OK now I am also get worried.  Best of luck with your return, they are an awfull pain to fill out


----------



## penelopep (12 Feb 2007)

*46G (company) form is late!*

Hi

Can anyone advise what is standard penalty or best procedure for submitting the form 46G (Company) late? All other returns for that tax year made, however problem with admin has meant this form is still outstanding. 

thanks


----------



## ubiquitous (12 Feb 2007)

*Re: 46G (company) form is late!*

You have already posted this query in the tax forum and had it answered. Please don't abuse the goodwill of the users of this site by duplicating posts in this manner, contrary to the posting guidelines.


----------



## penelopep (12 Feb 2007)

*Re: 46G (company) form is late!*

I believe I got a response re: personal accounts - i.e. personal 46G form, and then realised that queries re: business taxation should be in this forum.

apologies for any confusion.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Feb 2007)

*Re: 46G (company) form is late!*

I have merged the duplicate threads. As mentioned above please note the posting guidelines.


----------

